# New Solar Powered iPad Case with Keyboard



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Logitech just announced the release of their new case. The built-in keyboard is bluetooth enabled and the solar cells recharge the iPad and keyboard indoors or outdoors. Looks very interesting but a bit pricey.

http://www.dailytech.com/Quick+Note+Logitech+Releases+SolarPowered+iPad+Case+wKeyboard/article24609.htm

All the Best!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The $130 price tag doesn't really sound all that unreasonable to me. I'm just curious as to how well it works indoors.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Agreed, since the iPad is not so great in the sunlight


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

From reading the blurb, it's not really clear if the solar cell charges the keyboard and iPad, or just the keyboard.

Considering the capacity of the iPad battery, I'm a bit skeptical that it would make much of a dent in charging it. I'll readily believe it charges the keyboard battery, though.

_Edit:_ Browsing the Logitech website confirms that it does not charge the iPad, only the keyboard.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> From reading the blurb, it's not really clear if the solar cell charges the keyboard and iPad, or just the keyboard.
> 
> Considering the capacity of the iPad battery, I'm a bit skeptical that it would make much of a dent in charging it. I'll readily believe it charges the keyboard battery, though.
> 
> ...


Interesting, but is it really necessary? My Apple Wireless Keyboard runs for months on a single battery


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Interesting, but is it really necessary? My Apple Wireless Keyboard runs for months on a single battery


Yeah. I don't see the need for such a product.

Mike


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

jmiked said:


> From reading the blurb, it's not really clear if the solar cell charges the keyboard and iPad, or just the keyboard.
> 
> Considering the capacity of the iPad battery, I'm a bit skeptical that it would make much of a dent in charging it. I'll readily believe it charges the keyboard battery, though.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wasn't real sure if the new cover charged the iPad but from the description in the article, it sounded like it did, LOL!

All the Best.


----------

